# Are these springtails?



## Transylvania (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi, sorry if this has been asked too many times, but I'm just too paranoid about this to be satisfied by a search. 

A few weeks ago I noticed these tiny, white, elongated organisms floating in clumps in my B. albiceps's water dish. I suspected that they were springtails, but to be safe I separated her from my other pets (none of which have them), cleaned her water dish, allowed her enclosure to dry, and decreased the available water for a while. I didn't notice any more, until just now. Last time I filled her dish it overflowed a bit (the first time in weeks) and tonight I noticed that they were back. Here's a pic. Sorry for the poor quality - this was taken with a cell phone, and the water dish's texture kind of makes it hard to see the organisms, but at least it's something. They're the grayish clumps floating in the center of the dish:



To reiterate, they are REALLY tiny. I have to lean in and stare at them for a while in order to see that they're moving. They seem to only thrive in the water dish. I haven't seen them anywhere else in the enclosure, and they're not on my T. So are these springtails? Thanks!


----------



## Hobo (Jan 20, 2013)

> I noticed these tiny, white, elongated organisms floating in clumps


Probably springtails, yes.


----------



## peterUK (Jan 20, 2013)

Transylvania said:


> tiny, white, elongated organisms floating in clumps in my B. albiceps's water dish. I suspected that they were springtails, but* to be safe I separated her from my other pets* (none of which have them), cleaned her water dish, allowed her enclosure to dry, and decreased the available water for a while.!


They sound like springtails but I'm at a loss to why you want to get rid of them. Springtails are great and I WANT them in my humid tanks that will support them, they are the micro organisms that are the 'clean up crew' and I wouldnt be without them.

Have you read >>>  THIS ? <<< especially the 3rd paragraph.


----------



## Hobo (Jan 20, 2013)

^^ he separated it "to be safe", as in, just in case it wasn't springtails and something else that may be harmful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## macbaffo (Jan 20, 2013)

*R: Are these springtails?*

Do they jump? If they do they are springtails.


----------



## Anonymity82 (Jan 20, 2013)

So if these are springtails what are the very, very tiny tan colored extremely fast bugs that live in the substrate? I've only seen them a couple of times. They're not dangerous as they never caused any problems with the inhabitants. They're kind of elongated too. They're so hard to see so I can't even find anything to compare them too.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jan 20, 2013)

Are you sure they are not a silverish color? If so, they are springtails. 





njnolan1 said:


> So if these are springtails what are the very, very tiny tan colored extremely fast bugs that live in the substrate? I've only seen them a couple of times. They're not dangerous as they never caused any problems with the inhabitants. They're kind of elongated too. They're so hard to see so I can't even find anything to compare them too.

Reactions: Clarification Please 1


----------



## Transylvania (Jan 21, 2013)

peterUK said:


> They sound like springtails but I'm at a loss to why you want to get rid of them. Springtails are great and I WANT them in my humid tanks that will support them, they are the micro organisms that are the 'clean up crew' and I wouldnt be without them.
> 
> Have you read >>>  THIS ? <<< especially the 3rd paragraph.


I'm totally supportive of beneficial micro-organisms (I actually just took a class that addressed the problems with germ theory). I only separated her to be safe. I have a collection that's worth more than a thousand dollars, and I can't afford to assume the best. I'll return her to her old spot though. Thanks for the help, everyone.


----------



## Anonymity82 (Jan 21, 2013)

catfishrod69 said:


> Are you sure they are not a silverish color? If so, they are springtails.


I'm not sure exactly what color it was to tell you the truth. It moved so fast I only saw it for a second and I couldn't find it when I tried to dig it up. It looked tan but it was also on a piece of dark brown tree bark on damp cocofiber so I don't know. 

On another note, I found a predatory mite in one of my scorpion's cups. It's been months and months! I don't how it survived so long!


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jan 21, 2013)

It very well could be springtails. They are awesome little creatures. Thats probably the only reason i havent gotten predatory mites yet, is cause they will wipe out the springtails too. 





njnolan1 said:


> I'm not sure exactly what color it was to tell you the truth. It moved so fast I only saw it for a second and I couldn't find it when I tried to dig it up. It looked tan but it was also on a piece of dark brown tree bark on damp cocofiber so I don't know.
> 
> On another note, I found a predatory mite in one of my scorpion's cups. It's been months and months! I don't how it survived so long!


----------



## mmfh (Jan 22, 2013)

In my experience with enclosures that have "spontaniously" sprouted microlife, the elongated white/tan creatures have always been springtails. While the round white/tan creatures are grain mites. When in the same enclosure (my A. avic) they seem to keep a cap on eachothers population and cause no problems.


----------



## macbaffo (Jan 22, 2013)

*R: Are these springtails?*

Different species of Springtails have also different colors from white to dark tones.

It's always better not have mites at all.


----------



## Anonymity82 (Jan 22, 2013)

It is best to not have mites but when someone (not me) has hundreds of tarantulas, many of which need to be kept in humid environments, it's near impossible to keep them out. Of course, if you have a nice ecosystem going there shouldn't be any problems. Isopods, springtails, predatory mites and grain mites can all live safely with a tarantula. I don't remember who said this but someone said they have had this ecosystem going on in their tailless whip scorpion's enclosure. He said that the predatory mites have been living in there for over a year. 

Is there anything more natural than this type of environment?

Just curious, why do you love them?


----------



## Transylvania (Jan 22, 2013)

So, since they're so beneficial, would it be a good idea to transfer some springtails to my other enclosures? (All my animals have been quarantined and are healthy.)


----------



## macbaffo (Jan 23, 2013)

*R: Are these springtails?*

Yes but only in the enclosure of your genics and pokie. For the other dry substrate species...well useless since substrate should be dry.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jan 23, 2013)

I have springtails in some of my dry enclosures. They got in there by themselves. They just seem to hang out in the water bowl. If it dries out, they burrow down until water is back.





macbaffo said:


> Yes but only in the enclosure of your genics and pokie. For the other dry substrate species...well useless since substrate should be dry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## macbaffo (Jan 24, 2013)

*R: Are these springtails?*



catfishrod69 said:


> I have springtails in some of my dry enclosures. They got in there by themselves. They just seem to hang out in the water bowl. If it dries out, they burrow down until water is back.


I didn't say they won't survive. 
Their duty is to eat remnants and stuff to prevent mold but if the enclosure is dry they are pointless cos no mold will grow anyway.


----------



## Anonymity82 (Jan 24, 2013)

I think I saw one crawling on my computer screen... Seriously.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jan 25, 2013)

I know. I was just saying . 





macbaffo said:


> I didn't say they won't survive.
> Their duty is to eat remnants and stuff to prevent mold but if the enclosure is dry they are pointless cos no mold will grow anyway.


----------



## macbaffo (Jan 25, 2013)

*R: Are these springtails?*



catfishrod69 said:


> I know. I was just saying .


Ah ok. But it's curious to see how they behave in such low water availability enclosure.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jan 25, 2013)

Ive just noticed them mainly in the water dishes. Sometimes they will be underneath it where its a tiny bit moist. I have been wanting to, and really should, setup a enclosure just to start a springtail colony. That way i will have them to add to my enclosures as needed.





macbaffo said:


> Ah ok. But it's curious to see how they behave in such low water availability enclosure.


----------



## Transylvania (Jan 27, 2013)

Do they ever thrive in humid enclosures with sphagnum moss? My pokies just get misted (they have dishes, but they always knock them over so I don't usually fill them - just lots of misting), and my genics are too small for dishes and probably don't need springtails anyway. Oh, and my leachie and tribbies would probably do well with some springtails in their moss. Soooo, springtails in moss - possible or no?


----------



## poisoned (Jan 28, 2013)

Transylvania said:


> So, since they're so beneficial, would it be a good idea to transfer some springtails to my other enclosures? (All my animals have been quarantined and are healthy.)


They seem to infest other enclosures quickly. I have no idea how, I just saw them appear in nearby enclosures quickly after they appeared in my E. cyanognathus enclosure.


----------



## Meezerkoko (Jan 28, 2013)

I culture springtails for my frog tank and have added them to my sling cups.  They're great little cleaners who will always hop right onto any cricket that has expired that the T's haven't eaten. 

Yes they can live no problem on moss.

Typically if you're doing a culture of these you'd use organic charcoal and water.  They live on the charcoal and you just lightly dust with brewers yeast.  Yeast molds though so if you want to feed some out into your T's wait til its time to feed the springtails again, put some in the T's enclosure and then feed the springtail culture.

Also if anyone has anymore questions about springtails or would like some let me know.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jan 28, 2013)

Yep they do great in moss. My largest male D. diadema has a thick layer of moss in his enclosure, and thats where i first seen springtails show up. I usually snag them from his enclosure and use them in others. 





Transylvania said:


> Do they ever thrive in humid enclosures with sphagnum moss? My pokies just get misted (they have dishes, but they always knock them over so I don't usually fill them - just lots of misting), and my genics are too small for dishes and probably don't need springtails anyway. Oh, and my leachie and tribbies would probably do well with some springtails in their moss. Soooo, springtails in moss - possible or no?


----------



## Kathy (Apr 6, 2014)

I've been on here for awhile looking at all different bug pictures trying to figure out what has infested my Ephebopus cyanognathus	Blue Fang Skeleton tarantula enclosure.  I will attach a photo, they are white but I also see them brown - they move very quickly but do not fly.  I'm pretty sure they are springtails.  I have totally rehoused the enclosure TWICE and put in all new water dishes and leaves and everything else - which works for awhile and then they are infesting again.  If they did not bother the tarantula I wouldn't worry about it, but the first time I found them it was because she spent days hanging from the top of the enclosure, it was the only way she could escape them. (It took me awhile to figure out why she was out because she always hides) I don't have a problem with the other enclosures because they are dry, but I keep this one at a high humidity which I'm sure just causes them to mass reproduce like crazy.  But I can't keep it dry or it will kill my tarantula.  Any ideas?   I'm at such a loss.


----------



## viper69 (Apr 6, 2014)

I keep Blue Fangs dry as bone. That will not kill it!


----------



## philthyxphil (Aug 18, 2014)

viper69 said:


> I keep Blue Fangs dry as bone. That will not kill it!


Sorry to revive an old thread but I just found mites in my E cyanognathus. I'm glad that I saw your post, I'll be letting it's enclosure dry out


----------

